

Vagrant for DevStructure: local and remote dev environments - howradical
http://blog.devstructure.com/devstructure-and-vagrant-sitting-in-a-tree

======
davidu
DevStructure is a great way for me to sandbox my dev environments and work on
projects quickly.

Being able to use DevStructure on a VM makes a ton of sense as I don't always
want to burn CPU cycles on a cloud server.

------
howradical
Wanted to add that we're working on support for Parallels and VMWare Fusion.

